# Oil Leak, Options for Solution



## haris2887 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi All.
I have recently got my car serviced and the mechanic seems to have either not tightened the oil Plug properly or stripped the Threads.
So naturally the Oil leaks from the Oil Pan.
Normally I would do this type of work myself but was too busy. Now I am in this situation..

Here are some pics.




http://imgur.com/a/u52qu


Any ideas apart from changing the entire oil Pan ?
Is the Oil Pan a High pressure area of the engine meaning you must have a seal that can stand at least 20-30 PSI of pressure or something ?

I was hoping to fit one of these oil drain valves 








http://www.fumoto.com.au/info.htm

Any Ideas ?


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

No the oil pan is not a high-pressure area.... but none of this should matter because that mechanic should be fixing this situation for you (whether that be tapping and re-threading or replacing the oil pan), it should be on his dime and time not yours. DO NOT try to address it yourself, if you do then he's gonna turn it back around on you.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

No matter what you do, that means another oil change, since you have to take
the plug out, thus the oil comes out... 

I have had leaks due to cross threading, and even a heli-coil put in on an angle, thus
it seated wrong and would not seal against the pan. I fixed this leak by applying a 
higher temp silicone sealant to the threads on the bolt, and once the oil stopped
dripping, put in and let sit a bit before filling with oil. Of course, I had to re-apply
every oil change, but no leaks. Other times I used a thicker rubber gasket that fit. 
One other case was, I used a "one oversize" oil pan bolt. 

If they did it, then they should fix it, but, if not, you have options.


----------

